
The cloud wars of 2016 - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-of-2016-3f87e0a03d18#.m9bfa52wr
======
SteB
Great article, agree with 99% of it. What AWS did better than anyone else is
building TONS of software (and it's still doing that at an immense speed) on
top of their infrastructure. Everyone else is still too focused on
hardware/network etc, while the real advantage of something like AWS, the real
disruption are things like Lambda or CloudFormation. I can see Microsoft and
Google doing it, getting it but not others at the moment. AWS won the battle
with developers: everyone we meet, everyone is building software today, loves
AWS. Just a coincidence? That's something you can clearly see everywhere in
communities, articles, Reddit, HackerNews. Everyone loves to build software
with AWS and that's going to become even bigger with something like Lambda,
that is just at the beginning of the serverless age. That's where I think
Microsoft and Google will struggle the most, trying to replicate this for
developers with their platform. And you are right: documentation for these
services still sucks a lot in most cases.

------
sergemeeuwsen
Brushed over Microsoft though. They are the ones closest to having that
mythical “appliance” for Enterprise IT. Its calles Azure Stack.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Well, you raise a good point. But my "worry" still stands: nobody, today,
would trust a Microsoft appliance in their internal IT.

